# Another Icon for Real Sized Girls is Going Away



## ksandru (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...09/BNStory/lifeMain/home?cid=al_gam_mostemail

Yes, if you haven't heard, Dora the Explorer, is getting a makeover. She will no longer be that chubby little cutie (like real little girls). Mattel & Nickelodeon are turning her into yet another empty-headed Bratz-like character. Even though I have 2 boys, I am still angered & saddened at yet another way Madison Avenue is sexualizing young girls. Dora is a symbol for girls to love science, math & caring for others. This new image (Mattel hasn't shown her yet, only by sillouette) now has Dora living in the city instead of in nature. I am just saddened that yet again, girls are being fed this obsession of being glam thin and superficial.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2009)

What the shit is the purpose of that change? Seriously.


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

What a load of shit!

They are just making here into another bratz type doll!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

Dora was such a cute character!
=[


----------



## protuberance (Mar 16, 2009)

This'll be a big failure and the old Dora'll be back.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

They certainly are changing their view demographics by aging her. It's a preschool type show. My son likes Dora. He's liked it since he was able to watch tv. I think he'd lose interest in a grown up Dora.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2009)

That's ridiculous! What were they thinking?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> They certainly are changing their view demographics by aging her. It's a preschool type show. My son likes Dora. He's liked it since he was able to watch tv. I think he'd lose interest in a grown up Dora.



I agree. 

Also, kids are growing up wayyyy too fast these days. I don't think tweens would be interested in Dora.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay,this is just ludicrous-what on earth would be the point in doing this... *facepalm*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm speechless! I have a 3 1/2 yo son who actually watches Dora, Diego and most of the Nick Jr. shows. Dora is/was so cute and does NOT need a makeover! What message is this giving to our YOUNG toddlers/children!? It makes me SICK!!


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 16, 2009)

OH for fucks sake...the Bratz dolls look like cheap hookers with too much makeup!!! I refuse to buy them for my 5 yr old. I haven't heard about the Dora makeover but what's next? The Backyardigans have to go to Weight Watchers??? Give me a damn break already with this weight obsession with children. The more you put it in their head the more likely they are to develop eating disorders as they get older. Self confidence is what these children shows should be learning about!!! Mommy's fat....mommy's skinny...doesn't matter...it's WHO we are and how we act that develops character. I'm more worried about instilling good morals in my child than how much she weighs!!!


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Lisa Simpson has been 8 years old for going on 20 years now.Why do they feel like Dora needs to "grow up"?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 16, 2009)

steely said:


> Why do they feel like Dora needs to "grow up"?




Becau$e it will allow them to $ell more $tuff. Children's programming does not exist for the benefit of children.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 16, 2009)

'real size' meaning....tiny cartoon size?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 16, 2009)

Kids aren't even going to think of this new 'thing' as Dora anymore..with how huge the redo on her character is. I mean...she used to be outdorsy, chunky, an adorable normal (cartoon) girl. Now they want to glam her up, stick her in the city and all of that? Why not just make an entirely different show and different character? You know...like Dora's cousin from the city or something.

I hate when they change things without need. Im so glad the article written isnt for the change.

_"We know that *if the original Dora grew up, she wouldn't be a fashion icon or a shopaholic*," the online petition says. "She'd develop her map reading skills and imagine the places she could go. She'd capitalize on those problem-solving skills to design new ways to bring fresh water to communities in need around the world."_


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 16, 2009)

They're not getting rid of the old Dora; this is a spin-off to appeal to older fans of the character who have grown up. Geez...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 16, 2009)

Ekim said:


> They're not getting rid of the old Dora; this is a spin-off to appeal to older fans of the character who have grown up. Geez...



Let me just stick this here again...This is the thing that I do have a huge problem with. Dora would probably not be an 8 year old diva. It just butchers the whole thing. We have enough girly girls, fashionistas and such. I want the tomboy Dora!

_"We know that *if the original Dora grew up, she wouldn't be a fashion icon or a shopaholic,"* the online petition says. "She'd develop her map reading skills and imagine the places she could go. She'd capitalize on those problem-solving skills to design new ways to bring fresh water to communities in need around the world."_


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is incredibly lame. It doesn't even really seem like Dora at all, more like using the name Dora and creating an entirely new show. Disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 16, 2009)

Everyone knows Dora grew up to be Carmen San Diego. The interest in geography, the adventures for artifacts and all the educational content wrapped up in an innocent "fun" television show.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 17, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Let me just stick this here again...This is the thing that I do have a huge problem with. Dora would probably not be an 8 year old diva. It just butchers the whole thing. We have enough girly girls, fashionistas and such. I want the tomboy Dora!
> 
> _"We know that *if the original Dora grew up, she wouldn't be a fashion icon or a shopaholic,"* the online petition says. "She'd develop her map reading skills and imagine the places she could go. She'd capitalize on those problem-solving skills to design new ways to bring fresh water to communities in need around the world."_



I dunno, considering most of the girls I know are at least somewhat girly-girls with an interest in fashion (something I don't really consider a negative), the makers of Dora probably wanted to make sure the character stayed relevant; a tomboy eight year-old who still behaves like she's four isn't that relatable to younger tweens. Granted, I'm completely out of my element here, gender-wise...


----------



## _overture (Mar 17, 2009)

> In a bid to appeal to an older fan base, the companies behind Dora the Explorer, top, are creating a preteen fashion doll version.


...


> to appeal to girls ages 5 and up.



wow. that's just absolutely incredible. the thing is, this must have seemed like a good idea to at least someone.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2009)

> In a bid to appeal to an older fan base, the companies behind Dora the Explorer, top, are creating a preteen *fashion doll *version



Are you shittin' me?

If they have any idea about Dora they know she comes with her own adorable fashion!

Princess





Mermaid









As a Pre-K teacher that spends a lot of time watching Dora,(and yes I even consider her a learning tool) I'm disgusted with this


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 17, 2009)

steely said:


> Lisa Simpson has been 8 years old for going on 20 years now.Why do they feel like Dora needs to "grow up"?




The Simpsons is supposed to be an "adult" cartoon while Dora was created with young children in mind. I think all they are doing is having Dora grow up with the kids who made her so popular. The kid who was 4 and loved Dora and is now 10/11 will want to watch her. So they get both age groups because the younger Dora will still be seen in sindication.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> The Simpsons is supposed to be an "adult" cartoon while Dora was created with young children in mind. I think all they are doing is having Dora grow up with the kids who made her so popular. The kid who was 4 and loved Dora and is now 10/11 will want to watch her. So they get both age groups because the younger Dora will still be seen in sindication.



Agreed! Well let's just hope they do it in a tasteful manner and don't slather her with eyemakeup and put halter tops and mini skirts on her like the Bratz dolls!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw a picture of the new Dora. She is wearing ballet flats. Lots of exploring of malls and flipping that long hair, as she and her best buds ride the escalators, giggling over the cute boys. Maybe the ghost of Isadora Duncan will visit her.

Blah. Fuck. Why the HELL can't ONE young female character not be messed with to this degree. I see that she has already been a Princess and a Mermaid. I can only imagine the prissy, immobilizing crap they can come up for this new version. Yay! Wearing four inch heels, while browsing Amazon.com.


----------



## _overture (Mar 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Wearing four inch heels, while browsing Amazon.com.


Well.... who doesn't, really?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I saw a picture of the new Dora. She is wearing ballet flats. Lots of exploring of malls and flipping that long hair, as she and her best buds ride the escalators, giggling over the cute boys. Maybe the ghost of Isadora Duncan will visit her.



long hair = shallow

liking boys = shallow

using escalators = shallow


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

Ekim said:


> long hair = shallow
> 
> liking boys = shallow
> 
> using escalators = shallow




Yes, that is what I said. Exactly that. You got me, Ek.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 17, 2009)

Leave her the way she is. The Rugrats grew up and look how that tuned out.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yes, that is what I said. Exactly that. You got me, Ek.



Well if that's not what you were saying, I'm confused at what your point was. You were mocking the new Dora as being prissy and insinuated that she'd be doing all these things. The way you wrote it I don't see how the two could be disconnected.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Well if that's not what you were saying, I'm confused at what your point was. You were mocking the new Dora as being prissy and insinuated that she'd be doing all these things. The way you wrote it I don't see how the two could be disconnected.



I am not going to spoonfeed someone who responded to my initial post the way you did. You figure it out. It does not matter if you are a girl...or not. If you really wanted to understand...you would. And, no, this is not me running. Even these words are too many.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am not going to spoonfeed someone who responded to my initial post the way you did. You figure it out. It does not matter if you are a girl...or not. If you really wanted to understand...you would. And, no, this is not me running. Even these words are too many.



Okay, then I just think you're wrong. (hey, that was only seven words!)


----------



## missdelish (Mar 17, 2009)

ok Ekim, I think I'm with you on this. Who says Dora can't be fashionable and still into geography and learning? We haven't really seen what they are going to do with the older girl version of Dora yet and if they are smart they will emphasize what made her great in the first place. I agree that there is a lot of reason to be suspicious of her "makeover" but just because a girl is "pretty" doesn't mean they can't be smart. Can't the chubby girls who like anthropology go to the mall with her friends, shop for clothes and *gasp* flirt with boys? 
And the pics I've seen of her make her look like a normal healthy 10yr. old. she's not Bratz skinny or slutty.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 17, 2009)

missdelish said:


> ok Ekim, I think I'm with you on this. Who says Dora can't be fashionable and still into geography and learning? We haven't really seen what they are going to do with the older girl version of Dora yet and if they are smart they will emphasize what made her great in the first place. I agree that there is a lot of reason to be suspicious of her "makeover" but just because a girl is "pretty" doesn't mean they can't be smart. Can't the chubby girls who like anthropology go to the mall with her friends, shop for clothes and *gasp* flirt with boys?
> And the pics I've seen of her make her look like a normal healthy 10yr. old. she's not Bratz skinny or slutty.



Thank you, that's _exactly_ what I'm saying. All of those things are perfectly normal for girls that age, so why would it not be so for a cartoon character based on them? The original show was created to educate, so I'm mystified why people think the producers would throw that aspect out the window for this spin-off when they have no reason to (they'll sell the same amount of DVDs regardless). And yeah, she looks perfectly normal; she just dresses a little more stylish, which is appropriate for a girl her age.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 17, 2009)

missdelish said:


> Can't the chubby girls who like anthropology go to the mall with her friends, shop for clothes and *gasp* flirt with boys?




Of course they can! Mind you, they're going to run into a lot of bulletproof peach polyester...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 19, 2009)

Mathias said:


>



That isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## pineapple cake (Mar 19, 2009)

i kind of wish dora kept her tomboyish cute not so girly girl ways..

!


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 19, 2009)

evry time i hear these kinds of thing i just wanna give up and move to compund somewhere without tv! there is no reason to change her appearance except to further spread an impossible standered for woman. not only are wse supposed to be intellegent, savvy, thin, rich, we have to be beautiful and popular as well. its not right to send a message to lil girls that you have to be perfect. i dont like it, and i dont subscribe to it.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 19, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> evry time i hear these kinds of thing i just wanna give up and move to compund somewhere without tv! there is no reason to change her appearance except to further spread an impossible standered for woman. not only are wse supposed to be intellegent, savvy, thin, rich, we have to be beautiful and popular as well. its not right to send a message to lil girls that you have to be perfect. i dont like it, and i dont subscribe to it.



But how is this new Dora "perfect"? Is it because she's wearing something other than a T-shirt and shorts and her hair's longer? Those are some pretty darn strict standards, there.


----------



## Novelist (Mar 25, 2009)

To be honest, she still looks a little chubby to me in the actual picture. She's definitely not skinny. I'm relieved. I'm slender myself, but not because I particularly want to be or feel like I have to be.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 25, 2009)

desire is the root of all unhappyness. and taking the focus off of learning and aiming it tword fashion or being pretty creates desire, which creates unhealthy self image in lil girls. no tvs not perfect and yes other things create the same problem, im just saying dora was a good apple and now its tainted.


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 25, 2009)

Dora isn't going away. The title of this thread is wrong.
Maybe another article for some perspective might help with quick assumptions that end up being wrong.

_Dora's Explorer Girls Statement

New York, NYMarch 16, 2009We at Nickelodeon and Mattel thank everyone for their devotion to Dora. In response to concerns raised regarding the recently announced older Dora doll, we wanted to clarify some details:

*First, the award-winning preschool Dora character that audiences know and love is not changing at all. Nickelodeon will continue to feature the Dora the Explorer preschool TV show as it exists today, and Fisher-Price will continue with its award-winning collection of toys inspired by the original character.* In the nine years she has been on television, Dora has become an important role model to many. The Latina heroine has connected with a generation of young boys and girls all around the world through her courageousness and sense of adventure. We at Nickelodeon and Mattel want to assure parents that none of that is changing.

Nickelodeon and Mattel are introducing a new line of dolls this fall called Dora's Explorer Girls, an online licensed brand that revolutionizes the way girls play by empowering them to influence and change the lives of Dora and her new friends. We took the core DNA of Dorathe love of adventure and learning, the empowerment and self-esteemand applied that to a doll that matches play patterns of girls ages 5-8. This version of Dora--which is approximately modeled after a nine- or ten-year-old--is an age-appropriate doll that lets girls continue to learn and grow with the character--after they've moved beyond their own preschool years. 

There are many preschool doll choices, but few age-appropriate dolls for girls 5-8. The new Dora's Explorer Girls doll line, featuring a new, slightly older Dora (dressed in a flowered tunic, leggings and sandals), is an exciting extension of the established and continuing brand. It is designed to address the requests of moms asking for a way that the character can grow and engage with their children as those kids get a little older. The reason for creating this new Dora line is to offer an alternative to moms who want their daughters to stay little girls, a little longer.

The sense of adventure that is such a core part of Dora the Explorer continues in this new line. *With Dora's Explorer Girls, Dora brings her four new girlfriends together to make a difference in their community. Whether they're organizing a beach clean-up, volunteering at Abuela's senior center, or running the city's first Green Day, the Explorer Girls share one mission: "ÁMejor es mejor!"-- "Let's make our city a better place!"
*
*MORE*

*Dora's adventures also will expand into the world of solving mysteries that have overt and relatable pro-social themes--like volunteerism, water conservation or planting trees to help the environment--all developed to inspire children to apply the same lessons in their own lives. The accompanying Dora's Explorer Girls' web site also will feature Spanish words and phrases throughout the play experience, including the mystery storylines.*


The interaction starts when girls plug the doll in the computer (via USB) to access her online world, where they can help Dora and her friends solve the mysteries through engaging game play. In developing the storylines for the mysteries, the game play is designed to empower girls to affect change in Dora's world and, in turn, inspire them to affect change in their own worlds. Some of the mysteries' storylines will include a school book drive, a park clean-up day, an auction to help defend the dolphins, a talent show to raise money for musical instruments for school, a rainforest charity concert, and more.

The absolute intention with Dora's Explorer Girls is to make an age-appropriate doll for girls 5-8 that is infused with all the empowering attributes that make Dora such a global and groundbreaking phenomenon. Nickelodeon and Mattel are very proud of Dora the Explorer, a character honored with prestigious awards like the Peabody, the NAACP Image Award and numerous Emmy nominations; and we will continue to empower kids with positive images and role models like Dora, in all her incarnations._

Hmmmmm......volunteer work, conservation and Spanish lessons.
That doesn't sound too bad does it? It doesn't sound like your average trip to the mall. I know it is easy to jump the gun and get all riled up over rumor and one article, but it doesn't do much good does it? 
This ain't Hyde Park is it?


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like they're at least trying to keep the essence of the original character.

Maybe they can evolve her further by creating an adult Dora that becomes an international aid worker that travels through the developing world and works to solve issues like child labor.

Now that would be an interesting balance to the other characters that are heavily into fashion, material things etc.




vardon_grip said:


> Dora isn't going away. The title of this thread is wrong.
> Maybe another article for some perspective might help with quick assumptions that end up being wrong.
> 
> _Dora's Explorer Girls Statement
> ...


----------

